# Online plumbing supply house



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are there any good suppliers? I often get great deals on ebay and try to buy most things online nowadays.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We have used Barnett Brass in the past, I don't know if they were any cheaper than a regular supply house though.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I am using Barnett presently but I hate their online ordering system (unless they've changed it recently). They send me catalogs twice a year. I didn't like those either at first but once you get used to it it's fine. Their generally pretty fast on deliveries but sometimes you'll get items back ordered. I don't really care for my present sales rep, I think he was high the last time I talked to him on the phone. He can probably be replaced with a phone call though so I'll probably just live with it until I don't want to live with it anymore.

Overall I give them pretty good marks. They have a selection of repair parts that no supply house in my area even comes close to matching. You have to watch them on price some things are good but they'll try to slip one past you on some items i.e. $46.00 2 gal expansion tank, $66.83 Watts 3/4" prv, overall they are competitive and it's much easier to get a wide range of repair parts from them than calling or going by every supply house in town. Just flip open the catalog and there you go.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I am interested in other possibilities though so if anybody knows of anything else, chime in.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I am ordering almost everything through Plumbmaster catalog company. Sister-company to wolverine brass. They have high-quality service parts for a great price. Their faucets are kind of junky though. I buy my faucets locally through Ferguson.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*etirnity*

Are you refering to their etirnity line? IF so why do you think they are junkie? I never purchuse from them yet (Plumbmasters) been thinking about it though.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> Are you refering to their etirnity line? IF so why do you think they are junkie? I never purchuse from them yet (Plumbmasters) been thinking about it though.


I bought a few thinking that my customers couldn't get them anywhere else so it was a good idea....they are just not quality enough for my taste. They are just kind of junky. I now put in brand-name faucets instead.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

put it this way...I was afraid to put my reputation on them for fear of callbacks, etc.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> put it this way...I was afraid to put my reputation on them for fear of callbacks, etc.


*I'm like that too, unless I hear overwhelming reason to start using a new name, I stand by what keeps my customers happy.*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> *I am using Barnett presently* but I hate their online ordering system (unless they've changed it recently). They send me catalogs twice a year. I didn't like those either at first but once you get used to it it's fine. Their generally pretty fast on deliveries but sometimes you'll get items back ordered. I don't really care for my present sales rep, I think he was high the last time I talked to him on the phone. He can probably be replaced with a phone call though so I'll probably just live with it until I don't want to live with it anymore.
> 
> Overall I give them pretty good marks. They have a selection of repair parts that no supply house in my area even comes close to matching. You have to watch them on price some things are good but they'll try to slip one past you on some items i.e. $46.00 2 gal expansion tank, $66.83 Watts 3/4" prv, overall they are competitive and it's much easier to get a wide range of repair parts from them than calling or going by every supply house in town. Just flip open the catalog and there you go.


*Ironically I opened an account with them about 6 months ago, I have yet to use them for the fact that they're about 50 miles away.*

*Maybe I'll give 'em a try, I am happy with who I use now though, but ordering and pricing online would be an EXTREMELY useful tool, rather than having to recite model #'s or check different makes while driving or sitting in a driveway.*


----------

